

ICurrent: A news aggregator that works - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-10381520-250.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
ekpyrotic
Direct: <http://www.icurrent.com/home>

1\. The web-design is enough to put me off, 2. these type of aggregators are
not new.

